# Nice video of Rickson rolling at the end of a seminar!



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 18, 2006)

Here is a nice video of Rickson rolling after a seminar!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=khFWXdmGIKU&mode=related&search=

Enjoy!


----------



## Rook (Sep 18, 2006)

Excellent clip.


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 18, 2006)

He is very fluid with his style.
Terry


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 18, 2006)

Yes, he is pretty smooth.  All of the Gracies that I have had a chance to roll with have been pretty smooth!


----------

